# Optischer Unterschied zwischen Ipod Touch 2g und 3g



## rumkugel (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Ipod Touch kaufe. Und wenn ja dann sollte es schon ein neuer sein also ein 3g. Ich hatte schon die Gelegenheit ihn mir einmal aus der Nähe anzugucken und habe dabei festgestellt das ich keinen Unterschied zwischen ihm und seinem Vorgänger feststellen konnte. Weder äußerlich noch habe ich einen Hinweis in der Software finden können. Ich möchte nämlich keinen Ipod Touch 2g zum Preis eines 3g kaufen.

Meine Frage also:
Wie kann ich herausfinden ob ein Ipod Touch der 2ten oder 3ten Generation entstammt?

mfg rumkugeln


----------



## iUser (19. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich herausfinden ist schwierig...vielleicht sollte dir die Produktnummer helfen. Die gibst du einfach auf der Apple-Site ein und findest es heraus.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Oktober 2009)

einfach die part nummer am boden von der plastikverpackung anschauen.
dort steht immer:MBYXXFD/A

Y = Produktionsmonat
XX=Produktionstag


----------



## rumkugel (19. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank. Das scheint ja ne eindeutige Lösung zu sein!


----------

